# Patterning Your Turkey Gun



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Article in this months(March) Woods-n-Water News.
Often a tread about this topic each spring on this site if you want to do a search.
Bottom line.........take the time, effort and money to do it.

L & O


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Agree. And dont use a turkey target to count "BB's in the head/neck area". It's not a proper way to dictate a good/bad pattern. I like to use resin paper and trace a 10" circle on that. The bigger piece of paper not only will allow you to view the whole pattern but also see much easier the difference (if any) in your POA/POI.


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

With all the different field or water guns and the different chokes on them memory is not the best way. I use the 3 foot square tissue paper for gift wrapping. Put a mark you can see dead center, staple to backstop. Shoot and remove the paper marking; gun, yardage, size shot, type ( lead, steel and special) and choke size. Keep in a manila folder for each gun you own. If you lend out the gun have them look at the folder. This will record for future use when you or your spawn grab that gun.


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Chessieman said:


> With all the different field or water guns and the different chokes on them memory is not the best way. I use the 3 foot square tissue paper for gift wrapping. Put a mark you can see dead center, staple to backstop. Shoot and remove the paper marking; gun, yardage, size shot, type ( lead, steel and special) and choke size. Keep in a manila folder for each gun you own. If you lend out the gun have them look at the folder. This will record for future use when you or your spawn grab that gun.


The past few years I've been using poster board. Its the perfect size, convenient, and doesn't rip easy. Maybe not as cost effective, but works good.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

TheLionsFan said:


> The past few years I've been using poster board. Its the perfect size, convenient, and doesn't rip easy. Maybe not as cost effective, but works good.


Why not good sized cardboard boxes ? Free.

L & O


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Liver and Onions said:


> Why not good sized cardboard boxes ? Free.
> 
> L & O


Even better!


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

As I said I keep them folded in a Manila folder which is labelled for each gun. I ended up with 12 sheets or more for each gun.


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

I'm cheap - I use the desk calendars that my bank gives out for all my target practice/patterning.


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

Grab some election signs and save them up for future targets.


----------



## R.J.M. (Jun 10, 2007)

You can get large cardboard boxes from appliances stores I take a razor knife with me . The election signs work great few holes and zip ties .


----------



## CABELKINS2000 (Nov 8, 2011)

Always a good time at the range...

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Sent from my SM-S907VL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## ART (Jul 7, 2004)

Been using this for years...lots left. Good for sighting in rifles, handguns and patterning shotguns.
https://www.amazon.com/Pacon-5850-K...words=brown+paper+roll&qid=1583006888&sr=8-16


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Radar420 said:


> I'm cheap - I use the desk calendars that my bank gives out for all my target practice/patterning.


Best idea I’ve heard.just flip to next month


----------



## Yankee#1 (Jun 3, 2015)

I've moved a 'few times' over the years, including internationally, and have learned that packing paper (~2ft x 3ft) is cheap and great for all sorts of stuff - patterning turkey loads is one of them:

https://www.uhaul.com/MovingSupplies/Packing-Supplies/Packing-Paper-(10lb-pack)/?id=4817

I always bring a pen and highlighter to the range (or backyard) - I outline a nickel or quarter and then fill in the circle to ID the center, and then outline a paper plate to ID a 10" ring.


----------



## timbrhuntr (Feb 4, 2009)

CABELKINS2000 said:


> Always a good time at the range...
> View attachment 497067
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S907VL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Ah the good old days sighting in the 835 with 3.5 inch turkey loads !!


----------



## duckcommander101 (Jan 14, 2003)

Liver and Onions said:


> Article in this months(March) Woods-n-Water News.
> Often a tread about this topic each spring on this site if you want to do a search.
> Bottom line.........take the time, effort and money to do it.
> 
> L & O


I use old desk calendars, there is always an excess number of them handed out by vendors at work that are left unused so I just take a few unused ones home at the end of the year for patterning.


----------



## hmrx (May 4, 2012)

Home depot paper for under flooring usually have red or gray. Cheap and extra hesvy.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

cardboard box, usually 2 targets, I get close and aim at a very small dot, The pattern will look like a golf ball size hole, then move the hole to the dot. If you take out the hole , first shot, step one is done. Then with the other part of the box, measure out my intended shot, and check for final pattern


----------



## METRO1 (Oct 8, 2009)

Took wife out to pattern her new 410 301 savage.useing federal tss 9s.at 25 yards.pretty dam good.i was impresses.i put a tru glo gobbler stopper scope on it.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

METRO1 said:


> View attachment 501881
> Took wife out to pattern her new 410 301 savage.useing federal tss 9s.at 25 yards.pretty dam good.i was impresses.i put a tru glo gobbler stopper scope on it........


Any reason that she wasn't seated while shooting ?
Nice pattern.

L & O


----------

